# Nicotine - The helpful drug with the bad reputation



## Hooked (20/6/19)

This is an interesting article which discusses the following.





https://vaping360.com/nicotine-studies-effects-benefits/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/6/19)

Nice article
Thanks for sharing this @Hooked

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Beserker786 (20/6/19)

Thanks for sharing.

I wasn't a usual smoker, and started with hubbly due to flavours, and got used to the nicotine intake from there. Then now transitioned to vaping of course. I haven't been a habitual smoker to depend on nicotine to some peoples level, but I do feel irritated when my mod is down, or I don't have juice for a couple days, which I attribute to the nicotine dependence. I tried vaping 0mg, and it wasn't satisfactory. it usually goes away after a week. That said, I wouldn't feel like vaping a juice if its a flavor I don't prefer, so I'm also drawn particularly by flavor.

The only real question I had is the long term effect of nicotine , after knowing they do have a short term constriction of blood vessels. like, would this short term effect have a long term residual effect as well?

Great article, was insightful.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/6/19)

Beserker786 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I wasn't a usual smoker, and started with hubbly due to flavours, and got used to the nicotine intake from there. Then now transitioned to vaping of course. I haven't been a habitual smoker to depend on nicotine to some peoples level, but I do feel irritated when my mod is down, or I don't have juice for a couple days, which I attribute to the nicotine dependence. I tried vaping 0mg, and it wasn't satisfactory. it usually goes away after a week. That said, I wouldn't feel like vaping a juice if its a flavor I don't prefer, so I'm also drawn particularly by flavor.
> 
> ...



I hear you @Beserker786 

When one looks at the long term dangers of smoking, the negatives almost always relate to the carcinogenic effects of combustion or the emphysema type effects of the tar in the cigarettes. There is seldom anything said about the long term nicotine impact. 

There are also lots of studies that report positive effects of nicotine - for example in helping with Alzheimers and a few other things. 

My view is that long term, nicotine can't be good for you and I imagine its better not to have nicotine in the quantities we do (it is in certain foods in small quantities) than not at all.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

